# HERB DEEKS HOW TOO!



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SINCE I WAS GONNA PUT TOGETHER A SET FOR A HOMIE ON HERE I DECIDED AT THE SAME TIME TO DO A HOW TOO FOR THOSE WHO WANT TO KNOW WHAT TO USE TO MAKE THEM FIT ON THE 5:20'S. THERE ARE DIFFERENT WAYS ON WHAT TO USE BUT THIS SEEMS THE BEST FOR ME* :biggrin: 

*1OFAKIND, HOPEFULLY YOU CAN PIN THIS IN THE FAQ * 

*HERES WHAT YOU'LL NEED:*

DREMEL TOOL W CUTTER WHEEL
PEGASUS MCLANES
PEGASUS 1109's
FILE or SANDPAPER









*1) You'll need to cut the front hub from the MCLANES spokes to use. Try and cut from far back so u don't over cut the hub but get a good guess on were the spokes are so you can cut those out.*

























*2)Once you've cut the front hub, if you cut it good enough sometimes there will be a small lip left on the back of the hub which gives it a nicer look, but if it's not there thats still ok  . Go ahead and start fileing or sanding down the back of the front hub to a even finish so there are no more rough edges as so:*









*3) Once that step is done, take your HERB DEEKS and start to take them off the trees. Once off the trees take the spokes that are only 2 per edge and start to bend them from the middle down a bit like in the pic A. Then once there at an agle take the the bottom edge and bend it upward so it lays even with the middle like in pic B. Once those spokes are done put your front hub in the tire and turn it around so you see the back of the tire and hub, then place your front spoke in the tires on the back of the hub.*








*PIC B*

































*4)Next take the little cup looking thing that comes with the HERB spokes and place it on on top of your front spokes that are in the tires already like in the pic. Then go ahead and take the back spokes that have 4 spokes per edge and do the same BENDING as in STEP 3. Then place them over the cup and the front spokes but opposite so the middle of the back spokes sticks out towards the back.Next put the small nail that comes with spokes in the middle through all the spokes so the middle cup doesn't move for the next step.*

























*5)Take your 1109's and what your gonna do is cut the spokes off and use the back part of the 1109's for the back hub of your HERB DEEKS. which will hold it all in place. So again cut at a good estimate of only the front spokes. Once thats off take your file or sanding paper and smooth the part that was cut. Then with with the nail still in place put the back hub in your tire, but make sure you push it all the way in so it will hold the spokes together. Then pic up the whole tire and lightly squeeze the front and back hubs in to the middle so hold better and tighter  *

































*6)Take all these steps and do the same for all the rest of the wheels.Once the front and back spokes are in the middle cup shouldn't move, but if it does just place the nail in the middles so it holds in place  . *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*7) Once all these steps are done you should have a set of realistic spokes for your ride*


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

how much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 1 2008, 12:51 PM~11234956
> *how much shipped? :biggrin:
> *


haha! those are mine i sent to him to assemble for me! haha! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 1 2008, 02:10 PM~11235117
> *haha! those are mine i sent to him to assemble for me! haha! :biggrin:
> *


what are you talking about.i just paypaled him. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 1 2008, 01:18 PM~11235185
> *what are you talking about.i just paypaled him. :0  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHA!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Now thats a damn good tip, there should be a pinned topic 
on "Tips on How To's"



here is a little tip on "HOW TO MAKE SMALLER LOWRIDER TIRES"
I don't know if you have ever knew or done this before. but it's just a good tip. 
I do this to all my models and they look nice.
This is for those that don't have any of the PEGASUS 1109's tires.

First you will need a tire like this one:











Then you get your dremel tool with a drum sander 
the size of the inside hole of the tire and sand 
down the the inside to the size you want your tire 
to be. like this:











When you get the size that you want your tire 
to be, make a straight cut with your sharp 
hobby knife so that it looks like this:











Then get your rim and put the tire on it and 
cut out the extra tire that you have extra like 
this, then super glue the two ends together so 
that you have one small tire: 











This is what you will have in the end, a better 
lookin lowrider tire like this one:











You can use different types of tires, 
from radials to bias ply tires.
the one on the left is a radial tire,
and the one on the right is a bias ply,
which looks like a premium sportways:











these are some that i did in less than 20 minutes:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 1 2008, 12:10 PM~11235117
> *haha! those are mine i sent to him to assemble for me! haha! :biggrin:
> *


LINC, TOLD YOU HE WAS THE PERSON THAT WOULD HOOK YOU UP. GREAT JOB SMILEY. SMILEY DOES ALL MY WHEELS TOO.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 1 2008, 01:57 PM~11235661
> *LINC, TOLD YOU HE WAS THE PERSON THAT WOULD HOOK YOU UP. GREAT JOB SMILEY. SMILEY DOES ALL MY WHEELS TOO.
> *


Yeah you did! thankyou for that also! haha! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: And 408models, thanks again for throwing these together for me! They look great! i appriciate it!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ANYTIME, SHOULD BE OUT TO YOU TOMORROW IF NOT MONDAY THE LATEST


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

your name herb to?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

hella tips homies :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

smiley,you ever thought of using the dish from the supremes that come from the 64 kit.....im sure you should have a shit load.the dish is also smaller too..the only thing wrong with them is that the chrome flakes from handling it too much so u might have to clear them before you cut the dish off.u would save alot of $ instead of cutting a perfectly good set of brand new rims.. :twak: 


good tip though 


:nicoderm:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Aug 1 2008, 03:51 PM~11235601
> *Now thats a damn good tip, there should be a pinned topic
> on "Tips on How To's"
> here is a little tip on "HOW TO MAKE SMALLER LOWRIDER TIRES"
> ...



shit me i thought i was the only one who did this lil trick ,when i first started building models i did this to make lo pro's,wow  


hey smilie ,i did a set of herb once and it took me forever to get it right but instead of use ing a cutting wheel youll get a cleaner cut if you shade tree machine it ,lol put the rim to be cut up on a drill ,and let it spin in the direction away frum you and use the back side of a unused #11 blade less cleanup wurk ,sorry just my 2 cent


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 1 2008, 08:30 PM~11239793
> *shit me i thought i was the only one who did this lil trick ,when i first started building models i did this to make lo pro's,wow
> hey smilie ,i did a set of herb once and  it took me forever to get it right but instead of use      ing a cutting wheel  youll get a cleaner cut if you shade tree machine it ,lol put the rim to be cut up on a drill ,and let it spin in the direction away frum you and use the back side of a unused #11 blade less cleanup wurk ,sorry just my 2 cent
> *


i did that trick to make low-profile tires for the wheels i threw on my VW bus 

*good idea*


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

well I tried this last night and this is how they came out. I think they look great TKS for tutorial homie.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

they look bad as fuck!! :0 i just ordered me a set of crosslaced like that the other day


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn sik bro, looks good. nice work


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

where did you get those herb deeks from :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Aug 6 2008, 02:14 PM~11276208
> *where did you get those herb deeks from :biggrin:
> *



betoscustomedesigns.com

he has both herbs and mandos wheels.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 6 2008, 06:00 AM~11273433
> *well I tried this last night and this is how they came out. I think they look great TKS for tutorial homie.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 6 2008, 09:00 AM~11273433
> *well I tried this last night and this is how they came out. I think they look great TKS for tutorial homie.
> 
> 
> ...


that has got to be the best looking rim EVER.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

damn.i should have listened to you bro.  oh well.i learned from my mistakes.but i still aint gonna cut up 2 set of rims :angry:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 11 2009, 02:04 PM~13250492
> *damn.i should have listened to you bro.  oh well.i learned from my mistakes.but i still aint gonna cut up 2 set of rims :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

These are some awesome tips!  I think my [email protected]$$ is gonna stick with the 1109s for a while though until I get some kind of *Lowrider Stimulus* package though.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 11 2009, 03:07 PM~13250517
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


i was lookin at the 70 impala cragar rims that come with it.its a good deep dish to use n it has a realistic look too.n the 5 spokes are barely casted to the dish so it can b cut then sanded off easily :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

It worked for me...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

hum... i got a 70 at home 'll take a look at home, but what about the back ring???


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

The 70 rims dont' work....once sanded the Herb Deeks are too short


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 11 2009, 03:14 PM~13250581
> *hum... i got a 70 at home 'll take a look at home, but what about the back ring???
> *


use another set of cragars.like the 64s.almost every impala kit comes with a set :biggrin: even a set of supremes


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 11 2009, 03:15 PM~13250587
> *The 70 rims dont' work....once sanded the Herb Deeks are too short
> *


what u mean too short.?the dish too big?(tall)or lackin the depth for the tire


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

When you put the spokes in, the front spokes angle back and there backs are flat and inbetween is a simulated looking hub, which is actually a rivit, once y ou bend the spokes back to accomodate the rivot, you'll see that the overall diamater of the spokes is reduced and they end up being too small or short to fit the ring correctly. You might get it to work, but I tried and it didn't for me.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 11 2009, 03:51 PM~13250910
> *When you put the spokes in, the front spokes angle back and there backs are flat and inbetween is a simulated looking hub, which is actually a rivit, once y ou bend the spokes back to accomodate the rivot, you'll see that the overall diamater of the spokes is reduced and they end up being too small or short to fit the ring correctly.  You might get it to work, but I tried and it didn't for me.
> *


i think i know what you talkin about.i did that to my 67 caprice.3 came out tore up n my last 1 came out good. :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: this is a bad ass tip , uffin: . it took me a few trys but i got a clean set now :biggrin: , now does any one know how to hook up the other herb deeks ?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 11 2009, 07:28 PM~13252379
> *:thumbsup: this is a bad ass tip , uffin: . it took me a few trys but i got a clean set now  :biggrin: , now does any one know how to hook up the other herb deeks ?
> *


do you mean the cross laced ones cause i think its the same


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

man them spokes are merkin'! gotta get me some!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 23 2009, 08:14 AM~13360862
> *man them spokes are merkin'! gotta get me some!
> *


X2


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

408models said:


> *SINCE I WAS GONNA PUT TOGETHER A SET FOR A HOMIE ON HERE I DECIDED AT THE SAME TIME TO DO A HOW TOO FOR THOSE WHO WANT TO KNOW WHAT TO USE TO MAKE THEM FIT ON THE 5:20'S. THERE ARE DIFFERENT WAYS ON WHAT TO USE BUT THIS SEEMS THE BEST FOR ME* :biggrin:
> 
> *1OFAKIND, HOPEFULLY YOU CAN PIN THIS IN THE FAQ *
> 
> ...


THIS IS GONNA BE HARD TO DO:facepalm:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell yeah. I needed this!!!


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

deeks gotta dish for his spokes.gotta use 8 of them they look realistic too.they white metal cast so u gotta polish them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

a408nutforu said:


> deeks gotta dish for his spokes.gotta use 8 of them they look realistic too.they white metal cast so u gotta polish them.:thumbsup:


Cool! I need to find a couple sets of 'em. :werd:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


>


yo toni, how much were they a set?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

They run $20 a set.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## crackamaine (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow great work!


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## 65 roller (Jul 6, 2007)

need info on the rims


----------

